# Over the years, I have felt welcome here till resent.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I feel I have been made welcome here by many from hunters to lovers of classic cars such as my Buick.

*This a heads up of sorts for some one to remember this post I made on the 4th day of knowing I have a body full of cancer and may come up missing some day and cause some to wonder what ever happened to asholeAl?*

I must say I was totally shocked and full of wonder when told I have cancer in my lungs, tummy, intestines and the pancerist to name the knowen at this time my fifth day of knowing.

So to those who have taken the time to answer a post I made I say thank you for the years I have been able to spend here.

I have a couple things to do on earth yet but am not afraid to meet my brother again in death.

Al


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Al, I have always enjoyed your post, even the ones I didn't comment on. It's just that I am not a frequent commenter.

I am sorry to hear about your health issues and hope that you get a miracle.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Allyyooper. I hope your days go well and you spend those that you can with friends and family. HT is your family


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Like po boy, I seldom post but of all of them this one I can't just read without comment.

I'm sorry Al for the diagnosis you have received. I hope that you give it your all to live the best life you can even with the challenge you're now facing.

You have my best wishes and whole hearted hope that you do well.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Al, I am so sorry to hear your diagnosis. In any case, do what you love.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Al, sometimes I feel we are like brothers. We have many of the same interests and live a similar way of life. You are a great guy. My bucket list includes meeting you and Kare in person some day. Over the years, my wife and I have met over two dozen HT members in person and many of their spouses, too. I sure would like to share a cup of coffee with you. Take care my friend. You are in our prayers.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Al - I'm so sorry. I've truly enjoyed and learned from your posts. I am praying for a miracle for you.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Huggs to you. I will pray for comfort and peace for you and family.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

I like ye hunting stories, but love your show pics. You answered a few hunting, questions, but I can't comment on the car pics, other than to show my jealousy.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Edit to add: Godspeed, friend.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I always looked at your car pics. If I could give you time I would.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've always enjoyed your easy going way even when people tried to argue with each other. Take care.


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

Al, I enjoy your hunting tales and your car show picture stories. A sad part of the internet is we can't sit down and have a cup of coffee with you and the gang at one of your favorite breakfast meetups. I wish you well.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Al, you are one of the people that make this a special place.

*Do not go gentle into that good night*
Dylan Thomas - 1914-1953

Do not go gentle into that good night,
Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Though wise men at their end know dark is right,
Because their words had forked no lightning they
Do not go gentle into that good night.

Good men, the last wave by, crying how bright
Their frail deeds might have danced in a green bay,
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Wild men who caught and sang the sun in flight,
And learn, too late, they grieved it on its way,
Do not go gentle into that good night.

Grave men, near death, who see with blinding sight
Blind eyes could blaze like meteors and be gay,
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

And you, my father, there on the sad height,
Curse, bless, me now with your fierce tears, I pray.
Do not go gentle into that good night.
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

HDRider said:


> Al, you are one of the people that make this a special place.
> 
> *Do not go gentle into that good night*
> Dylan Thomas - 1914-1953
> ...


A favorite


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

Al, I am so sorry to hear your diagnosis. Spend as much time with your family and friends


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Attempting to track the cancer. Where did it start in my body, it can be tracked useing biopsys.

The biopsy for me was no big deal. The wait was the awful part, getting laterin the day and knowing doctor hours was starting to fear it was not going to happen on Monday.

But then the lady walks in to the room and clls my name. I say hear and hold up my hand. She grabs ahold of my bed and says she is suppost deliver me to pre biospy. I say hope your a good driver last person took out several other beds in the room and out side. I believe they turned in every door way along rhe wy to scrape the doors up.

She laughs and said she ws the best driver they had there.
I pick on her the whole way as she even managed to find a expantion crack in the floor. But once she had parked me I thanked her for the eventful ride.

Nurse arrives and says you alergic to any thing, I say no she replys that is good. Going to give you some valume 2 doses of it to make you tired.
I flat out fell asleep just as quick as she delivered me to the biopsy room. 

Not awake to know for sure but was told. Ultra sound used to watch what the neddle was doing guideing it to a legion on my liver. Neddle made it no problems drew the sample. Then I was moved back to the set up station and left to recover a bit.
Then the driver came and took me back to my room. Doctor (who I had removed his head and spit down his neck Sunday morning.) came and asked if I wanted to stay another night or go home. I said go home so he gave orders to the nurses to get me home supplys then he left.
The girls all great gals, had to be to put up with me, did their job getting me ready to leave.

Gordon came with his wheel chair taxi and wheeled me to the main doors where my ride home awaited.

I have a small hole in my right side the size of a nitting neddle covered with gause for a couple days. No sore ness at all.

The results will be sent to the Lapeer Cancer center. they will look the results over then call with an appointment. at the appointment a attack plan will be drawn up on attacking the cancers. I already met the cancer doctor and like her real well. she was tickled when I said put all the troops to work. If I get sick then I get sick and will heal for another bought of chemo, radatiom or others.

Al


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Al, I'm sorry to read this. I have enjoyed every single one of the pictures you have posted featuring your gardens, trails through the woods and the wildlife. I believe that I've even posted a comment about them from time to time as some of those shots reminded me a lot of the area I grew up in. Sounds like you're ready for battle.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I've always enjoyed reading your posts, Alley. Prayers for healing and comfort.


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

I admire how frank and calm you are. I hope that somehow there is some good news for you around the corner. 🤗


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

I enjoyed your posts. Always. I wish id commented more  but i have zero knowledge to share i loved looking at the pictures of so many small town main streets amd seeimg the cars. 

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

It's a shock to read about your cancer diagnosis. Reading your nature, hunting posts and the pictures of your beautiful car shows, to me, shows such a love of life. I pray that this love sustains you in your new journey.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I am sorry to hear about your diagnosis, Al. My best wishes for you and yours through this.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Al, I am so sorry. I don't have the words!! I really enjoy reading your bee stories and looking at the wildlife and car show pictures, even if I don't comment on them. Sounds to me like you've got a lot of fight left in you, try to keep on keeping on!


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Will be praying for you buddy. Other words escape me right now...


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Prayers for you. I don't comment much here anymore, but know that you are loved, appreciated and prayed for.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Al, sorry to hear this news about your health. I don't comment much either but I've always appreciated your car show pictures. May you and your family find some peace during this time. Hold everyone in your family close and let them cover you in love.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

A, I didn't know if I remembered my password. Haven't posted in so long.

Do as much as you can and let your loved ones know how much they mean to you.

You are an honest man and that is rare nowadays.
You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sending prayers and good thoughts for strength and support for you.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm very sorry to see this, alley.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I am overwhelmed with sadness to hear this news . My vocabulary fails me...My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I love your stories about Michigan. 
sending thoughts and prayers for peace and healing.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Al, so sorry to hear.

I always read and liked your posts.

Continue to fight it. Prayers sent forward. I hate cancer.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

The old cowboy saying from the far north Caribou region..

Wishing you green grass and cool water where ever your journey takes you..


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

I don't think we've talked to much on here, but I'm sorry to hear about your diagnosis. Healing prayers sent your way!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I see no reason to not be calm and ready to start the battle. ranting and crying about WHY ME when it does nothing to inprove the condition and how I am looking at life as I am about to know it.

Keep the spirits up charge into battle with a winning attitude helps those around me also handle things.

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Left to right back row. Sister Joan 7.5 years my junior, Yours truley.
front row. My baby sister Penny the only child different enough not to be born on a thursday, My late brother Rob lacking 3 days of being 2 years my junior

Last time I seen my brother.

Al


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I remember that pic. That was on that visit you were finally able to make when the stars lined up properly.


----------



## Sebastian C (Jul 23, 2017)

I've enjoyed reading your posts since I've been on here. Very sorry about the diagnosis, good luck moving forward. Focus on enjoying life with your family and friends doing what you love.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I admire your strength and courage when faced with such a difficult diagnosis. Lean on friends and family when you need them and please remember that we consider you family as well and will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

alleyyooper said:


> I see no reason to not be calm and ready to start the battle. ranting and crying about WHY ME when it does nothing to inprove the condition and how I am looking at life as I am about to know it.
> 
> Keep the spirits up charge into battle with a winning attitude helps those around me also handle things.
> 
> Al


If I could like this twice, I would! People on this thread acting like you're already gone. Stand up and fight!! I believe in you and your ability to stand against all odds and prevail.


----------



## Mphsgal (Mar 26, 2013)

Fight, Al, Fight! Glad to hear you’re going to fight! I wish I could be at your side to cheer you on. Just know you’re in my thoughts.
P.S. Do NOT try to picture me in a cheerleading outfit, you would barf!!! 😀


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

YIKES! 😵

I am so very sorry to hear this!

So many of my relatives have had cancer... from what I have seen some people find treatment effective and some do not. I hope and pray that you do well: remember that nobody comes with an expiration date!!!!!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Prayer for all that you need.

Will you please keep writing?


----------



## DebbieJ (Oct 9, 2016)

alleyyooper said:


> I feel I have been made welcome here by many from hunters to lovers of classic cars such as my Buick.
> 
> *This a heads up of sorts for some one to remember this post I made on the 4th day of knowing I have a body full of cancer and may come up missing some day and cause some to wonder what ever happened to asholeAl?*
> 
> ...


Al, this is the first I’ve heard of this, but I wanted to tell you that I am praying for you and wish you all the best. Please do t stop fighting this.


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

Al: We all have tio face it one day; As so many have already said, don't give up; hang in there with us as long as you can and go down fighting. We don't have a hell of a lot of influence upstairs, but we will be thinking of you.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

@alleyyooper Al, I'm totally late to this, but you go kick some butt, sir!! sending peace for this turn in the road and believing you're in excellent medical hands.


----------

